# Oiling CPU fan



## Pyrogeist (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi there!
I've been looking all over the internet for the ansewer but without any results. Anyway,I found the ansewer on how to apply oil to "old-school" fans like this one 
http://www.endpcnoise.com/e/images/papst_silent_case_fan.jpg
But I have a different kind of fan attached to the heatsink of my CPU (Intel Core2 Quad Q8300) and I just can't figure it out how to apply the oil. I detached the label but there is no shaft for the oil. There is some kind of hole but it didn't breed any results when I added the oil. If someone knew the ansewer, it would be great . 
Here is the pitcure of the fan: http://longtech.ca/pictures/thumb_1358548478.jpg

PS: I'm buying a new fan since they are not very expensive, but I'd wish to know how to oil it because a lot of friends of mine (that don't have time or nerves to fix/take care of their computer hardware) ask me to clean their fans or basicly "make their computers less noisy"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2013)

I have heard of people using a drill and making a small hole near the center of the fan to oil it.

Not all fans can be fixed with oiling though - there are different bearings and stuff. Im not sure what type of bearing it is on the stock cooler as the ones ive ever had usually get broken or thrown away soon after unboxing. you will have to wait for another member to stand in with an answer.


----------



## Pyrogeist (Jun 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have heard of people using a drill and making a small hole near the center of the fan to oil it.
> 
> Not all fans can be fixed with oiling though - there are different bearings and stuff. Im not sure what type of bearing it is on the stock cooler as the ones ive ever had usually get broken or thrown away soon after unboxing. you will have to wait for another member to stand in with an answer.



Drilling a hole ...hmmm. Not a bad idea. I will try it on the old one when I'll change it. Thanks for the tip. But I still hope there is an easier way to solve this, yet I know that the stock fans wear out quickly.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131473&highlight=fan+maintenance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2013)

there are aftermarket coolers such as the Cooler Master Hyper 212 that dont cost a lot of money that perform a lot better then the stock intel cooler. 

ask anyone else in the forum and they will vouch for that cooler. When a heatsink is that cheap and performs so well, its pointless trying to fix the fan on a stock cooler.


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 5, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are aftermarket coolers such as the Cooler Master Hyper 212 that dont cost a lot of money that perform a lot better then the stock intel cooler.
> 
> ask anyone else in the forum and they will vouch for that cooler. When a heatsink is that cheap and performs so well, its pointless trying to fix the fan on a stock cooler.



+1 on that! It's often difficult to open up "sealed" type of fans, but if you want - just read below (but I agree with FreedomEclipse, it's easier just to buy another fan).




It's a Fujikura fan, can make it out (also when you mentioned it was sealed..).
They are usually pressed on to place. The "fan" part is glued on. If you have something to heat it slightly without melting the plastic you would be able to remove that part.

Can't remember if the shaft was molded onto the fan part however, but I do remember having a similar but older Fujikura fan, that used 1 plain bearing and 1 ball bearing. The ball bearing was in the middle of the shaft. If you can take it apart, remember in what order they should be, don't drop the small rubber O-ring and the gasket. If you have spare fans, that are not in use, see if they have the same measurements as either the ball or plain bearing and replace them if possible.

Some of them have 4 rectangular "holes", depending on what FHP version it is.
Can you take a picture from above (turn of flash and have a light above it), and also, take a picture without sticker and. 

Use either LDTS-1 dry film lubricant (plain bearings) or LGHP-2 for ball bearings. The second one is the one I use for ball bearings, be it in fans or for engines, and none has ever failed on me..

Some contact information for you:
http://www.tehimpex.si/
(SKF)


----------



## Jetster (Jun 5, 2013)

Just take it apart. Apply a small amount of lite oil. If you break it then buy a new one


----------



## Pyrogeist (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the solutions and suggestions. 
As I said I'm about to buy a new fan but it's good to know how to clean and oil one. I will try to take it apart and see what can I do.


----------



## qubit (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not always just a case of oiling these fans.

These noisy ones usually use sleeve bearings which quickly wear out and become noisy. Putting in some oil may quieten it for a bit, but it's only a temporary solution. It would be good for selling a rig to an unsuspecting punter for example...

You should never open up a fluid dynamic bearing. As the name suggests, these are sealed and you'll simply ruin it.

By all means oil a sleave bearing fan as a techy exercise though.


----------

